# What is the uk age limit for adoption??



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all, just wanted to ask what the upper age limit is for adoption in the uk? 
Many thanks Shellyjxxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Shelly, 
I don't really know that there is one as such, but some LA's like no more than a 40 year gap between parent and child, saying that though I am pretty sure that there are a few couple who have a slightly larger gap particularly with one partner.
Hope that helps a little, if you are beginning to think about adoption, contacting your Local Authority (LA) can be a good place to start or you can get lots of good information from Adoption UK and BAAF.
Hope this helps a little and all the best.
Viva
X


----------



## Freddie2 (Feb 1, 2007)

hi there

Would check with your LA, but ours didn't have an upper age limit.

On our prep course there was a couple in their early to mid fifties who have adopted two boys who are 3 and 4.  We also have friends who have adopted a 17 month old child - she is in her fifties, and he is in his forties.  

I am 40 and my DH is 43 - we have recently adopted a 5 month old child - our social worker said to us that we are young in adoption terms!

Hope that helps

best wishes
Fx


----------

